# Frage zur Zr Race 6.0 Geometrie



## siggiW (19. August 2013)

Hallo,

ich will mir ein Bike fÃ¼r ca. 1000â¬ zulegen und habe diesbezÃ¼glich schon einige Tests gelesen. Da ich AnfÃ¤nger bin wollte ich zu Beginn kein Versand-Bike. Leider scheinen das Copperhead 3 und das Cube LTD Pro bei allen HÃ¤ndlern in meiner Gegend ausverkauft zu sein.
Deshalb Ã¼berlege ich mir das ZR Race 6.0 zu bestellen. Optisch finde ich das Bike sehr geil, was mir Sorgen macht ist die sportliche Sitzposition.

Ich bin 1,93m groÃ bei einer SchrittlÃ¤nge von 91cm und Wiege 90kg.
Was ich im Endeffekt alles fahren werde kann ich nicht genau beantworten....StraÃen, Waldwege aber auch mal anspruchsvolleres GelÃ¤nde.
Ich denke mal bei meiner GrÃ¶Ãe sollte es schon ein 22" Bike sein.
DA ich bei der RadgrÃ¶Ãe keinen klaren Sieger erkennen kann tendiere ich zu 26", da billiger und optisch schÃ¶ner. 

Macht es Sinn fÃ¼r mich als AnfÃ¤nger ein ZR Race zu kaufen ohne zu wissen ob ich mich mit der sportlichen Haltung wohl fÃ¼hle? Unterscheidet sich die Sitzposition stark von den beiden anderen, oben genannten Bikes?


----------



## backstein689 (20. August 2013)

siggiW schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich will mir ein Bike für ca. 1000 zulegen und habe diesbezüglich schon einige Tests gelesen. Da ich Anfänger bin wollte ich zu Beginn kein Versand-Bike. Leider scheinen das Copperhead 3 und das Cube LTD Pro bei allen Händlern in meiner Gegend ausverkauft zu sein.
> Deshalb überlege ich mir das ZR Race 6.0 zu bestellen. Optisch finde ich das Bike sehr geil, was mir Sorgen macht ist die sportliche Sitzposition.
> ...



Generell wirst du bei Radon die bessere Ausstattung für deine 1000 Euro bekommen, zudem sind die Radon ZR race Rahmen schön!

Nun zu deiner Laufradfrage: Es wird für 2014 kein neues ZR Race in 26" geben, nur noch in 650B oder in 29". 
Darum kauf dir, wenn du ein 26" willst, jetzt das alte 6.1 oder 6.0 Sind auch im Ausverkauf für 200 bzw. weniger: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a86732/zr-race-6-1.html

Ein schönes Rad ist auch dieses Rose (http://www.roseversand.de/bike/rose-count-solo-limited-edition/aid:643362)
kann aber von der Ausstattung nicht mit dem Radon mithalten.


Generell würde ich dir vorschlagen probezufahen und dir mal 22" Rahmen mit 26 Zoll Rädern anzuschauen.

Ich schlage dir daher noch das Zr Race 29" 6.0 und das Canyon Grand Canyon AL 29 6.9.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggiW (20. August 2013)

Danke für deine Antwort.

Mit 650B Laufrädern habe ich prinzipiell kein Problem.
Vielleicht doch noch ein bisschen warten....ich nehme an die 2014er Modelle kommen in den nächsten Wochen.

Die Rose gefällt mir im Vergleich nicht so gut wie die Radons.

Das ZR Race 6.0 und 6.1 kosten aktuell beide 900. Das 6.0er gefällt mir zwar besser, sind aber beides sehr schön Bikes. Bei gleichem Preis würde ich hier dann doch die bessere Ausstattung wählen. Einziger Unterschied ist aber die Gabel oder?

Aber meine Hauptsorge bezüglich der sportlichen Geometrie besteht weiterhin. 
Welche Händlerbikes sind denn von der Sitzposition mit dem ZR Race vergleichbar?


----------



## Rubik (21. August 2013)

Das Radon ZR Race aus 2013 kann ich nur empfehlen!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## siggiW (21. August 2013)

Bin gerade am überlegen ob ich mir nicht doch ein 29er Bike holen soll. Mit meinen 1,93m Körpergröße wohl nicht verkehrt. Morgen werde ich ein paar Probe fahren dann weiß ich mehr.
Falls es bei 26" bleibt werde ich mir das ZR Race bestellen (gibts ja leider nicht mehr in 29").
Wie würdest du denn die Sitzposition beschreiben? Kann man auch über längere Zeit bequem fahren?

...noch etwas. Ab wann sind denn die 2014er Race Modelle zu betrachten und zu bestellen?


----------



## AvantFighter (21. August 2013)

Hab das Race und Team probiert, beim Race ist es eine gebückte gestreckte Position, also eher zum Rennen, beim Team ist es eine aufrechte Position.
Da ich eher im Gelände gern unterwegs bin, hab ich das Team gewählt.


----------



## Rubik (21. August 2013)

Ich versuche das mal. 
Bei meinen 1,72 und 18" Rahmengröße sitze ich nicht nur bequem, sondern auch mit dem Oberkörper etwas weiter nach vorne. Das wirkt sich gut auf den Schwerpunkt aus. 
Gibt mir persönlich ein gutes und sicheres Fahrgefühl. 
Bei längeren Strecken, ab 1-2 Stunden Dauer, je nachdem auf welchem Gelände man unterwegs ist, merkt man den Sattel schon, aber ist noch gut ertragbar. 
Das ist aber sicherlich bei jedem unterschiedlich. 
Gruß


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## siggiW (22. August 2013)

War heute Probe fahren und es hat sich gezeigt, dass ich auf jeden Fall ein 29" Bike fahren will. Also wenns ein Race wird dann wohl einer 2014er Modell....29" 2013 sind ja leider ausverkauft.


----------

